# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  چگونه می توان از اکتیوکس یاهو در دلفی استفاده کرد

## vahid64

سلام دوستان
من می خام برای یاهو مسنجر یه چیز تو مایه های یه روبوت بنویسم
دوستام گفتند باید اکتیوکس یاهو رو تو دلفی مونت کنم بعد راخت برنامه نویسی کنم
تو رو خدا یکی منو راهنمایی کنه چه جوری میتونم این کارو بکنم؟؟؟
 :متفکر:

----------


## vcldeveloper

در دلفی 7:
از منوی Project گزینه Import Type Library را انتخاب کنید و از لیستی که ظاهر میشه Type Library مربوط به Yahoo Messenger رو Import کنید (فکر کنم ypager 1.0 Type Library باشه).

----------


## vahid64

خیلی ممنون عزیزم
فقط اگر می تونی بهم بگو چه جوری دستوراتشو پیدا کنم ؟   :قلب:   :قلب:   :قلب:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> فقط اگر می تونی بهم بگو چه جوری دستوراتشو پیدا کنم ؟


تا جایی که من میدونم یاهو خودش SDK ایی برای عموم ارائه نمیده. باید در اینترنت بگردی شاید افرادی درباره بعضی از توابع و کلاس های موجود توضیحاتی داده باشند.

----------

